# Kadir's R34 --- one of the cleanest on the forum



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

having known the owner for many years, i still remember him sending me a PM asking my thoughts of the car which was up for sale (maybe 7 years ago now?)

he has transformed the original car into something fairly awesome!

always super clean and treated to the best genuine Nismo Omori and Mines parts (via newera)

with the latest edition being a genuine R tune Nismo bonnet:bowdown1: & some Robson leather items we had re-trimmed:wavey: 

thought id post some pics

(have discussed this with Kadir and his happy for me to do so)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah thanks Matty. 

Yes it has been almost 7 years now!! Not sure where the time has gone.

I can't thank Matty and Miguel of Newera enough. They have always been quite patient with me and always helpful. I will often approach them with some really odd parts requests and credit to them, they have made time for me. So I appreciate the time and help.

There are always future mods in the pipeline but the wallet and bank balance have other plans. 

The cleaning is made easy with goodies from Polished Bliss, Scotland. A great bunch. 

And that R Tune bonnet really is an amazing piece and the bonnet to go for in my opinion for the BNR34. Thanks Newera.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think the darker seats and red stitch is a good combo

I hope that the carbon airbox and other items get released


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gotta say, the car is looked after like a baby!

Lovely, lovely car, perfect example and a real nice guy.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks absolutely stunning Kadir, great choice of mods


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Love the colour and style of the wheels


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Have to agree, one of the cleanest 34's i've seen


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Very nice car Kadir, keep it up


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely r34 , I will hopefully be looking for one, next spring.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

That is a spotless 34! Looks stunning and a great job for making it look that stunning after 7 years of ownership.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning car Kadir, excellent choices so far :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great looking 34 - fabulous attention to detail !!


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

looks awesome love the wheels


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Salaam Kadir bro, I see the cars looking as beautiful as ever!

How many miles have you covered in the 7 years out of interest?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.

Just realised that I don't really have much in the way of engine bay pictures but then it is for the most part stock.. A couple of pictures in any event..



https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1430353834_c35d16ea591cabf0ed09151abfdf89af



Faz Choudhury said:


> Salaam Kadir bro, I see the cars looking as beautiful as ever!
> 
> How many miles have you covered in the 7 years out of interest?


Walaikum salaam bro and thank you. That is a good question. I had to check and I would say in the region of about 5000 miles in the near 7 years of ownership! :chuckle:


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Still looking great as ever Kadir, fit and finish on the new bonnet looks top notch too.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Kadir said:


> I had to check and I would say in the region of about 5000 miles in the near 7 years of ownership! :chuckle:


Why so little? I would have thought it was great fun to drive and therefore it would be hard to keep the miles off it.

Almost criminal driving it so little.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

EF Ian said:


> Why so little? I would have thought it was great fun to drive and therefore it would be hard to keep the miles off it.
> 
> Almost criminal driving it so little.


i think mine may have tipped 3k :chuckle: in same period

last time i spoke to Alex (serious performance) i think he did something like 300 miles in one year :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes I think over the last two years I have probably done about 600 odd miles. 

But I don't mind. Its nice enough just pulling the car out of the garage and admiring the view.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't get my head around that, for me cars like these are for driving and I drive mine as much as I can (and I mean for fun, as in actually just driving but not because I have to get somewhere) Plus if I'm going to spend lots of money on them, most of which is to improve the driving experience then it makes sense to take advantage of it.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Yes I think over the last two years I have probably done about 600 odd miles.
> 
> But I don't mind. Its nice enough just pulling the car out of the garage and admiring the view.


Its an interesting take on how people cherish and enjoy their cars...we are all different and thats great!

Do you ever see yourself selling it?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Its an interesting take on how people cherish and enjoy their cars...we are all different and thats great!
> 
> Do you ever see yourself selling it?


Yes bro; everyone is different and how we enjoy our cars will differ from one person to the next. It is to me always a special occasion driving this car. As for selling; not a chance. This is for keeps iA.


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beautiful gtr


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Yes bro; everyone is different and how we enjoy our cars will differ from one person to the next. It is to me always a special occasion driving this car. As for selling; not a chance. This is for keeps iA.


Good for you bro! 

It must be complete now though, no? Anything left to do?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

he needs the R tune duct for the bonnet ;-) and a call in to the MD of Robson lol

remember we will be seeing him in January ;-)

its a pretty much complete GT-R to be honest, the parts Kadir has are very high quality and its just really sweet the way its put together.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking amazing as ever Kadir... Doesn't seem like you've had it 7 years and I remember you bringing it round when you first got it!

(and like Matty says, mine did 250 miles last year and 185 the year before)... Mean't for driving yes but then my work dictates otherwise. The car owes me nothing so like you say it's nice to pull it out the garage and use it even if it is only once in a blue moon.

.


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice car. Love the Nismo upgrades..I'm a big fan.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a stunning looking machine.. Looks absolutely amazing


----------



## the wrong R ? (Oct 3, 2014)

any chance of a few images from underneath?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a really nice one. Well done!


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful car, i love it


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

EF Ian said:


> I can't get my head around that, for me cars like these are for driving and I drive mine as much as I can (and I mean for fun, as in actually just driving but not because I have to get somewhere) Plus if I'm going to spend lots of money on them, most of which is to improve the driving experience then it makes sense to take advantage of it.


It's all about preference and balance. There's no way you could keep a car this nice and drive it everywhere. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Jimbostir said:


> It's all about preference and balance. There's no way you could keep a car this nice and drive it everywhere. There is no right or wrong.



Everybody enjoys there car there way and thats what makes everyone unique, for me i love just working on it and am always looking for something to assemble/re assemble


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimbostir said:


> It's all about preference and balance. There's no way you could keep a car this nice and drive it everywhere. There is no right or wrong.


Drive it everywhere, no, that would be wrong and you would be correct.

I only drive my 260Z in dry weather and only for fun, never to work or anything like that, plus with my Job I only actually spend about 3 months actually at home a year, but I still manage to drive over 2000 miles a year (not much but not bad in no more than 3 months) and I guarantee I keep my car as clean as is possible, even underneath.



I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, just I can't imagine spending all that money on something I barely use. I do enjoy working on my car but for me the main pleasure is the driving experience, they were made to be driven and enjoyed.


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect 34


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a stunning looking machine... Very nice


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Has to be one of the best overall package GTR's ive here seen!


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

EF Ian said:


> Drive it everywhere, no, that would be wrong and you would be correct.
> 
> I only drive my 260Z in dry weather and only for fun, never to work or anything like that, plus with my Job I only actually spend about 3 months actually at home a year, but I still manage to drive over 2000 miles a year (not much but not bad in no more than 3 months) and I guarantee I keep my car as clean as is possible, even underneath.
> 
> ...


Aren't you rather contradicting yourself there though.

To the R34 owner, car looks superb. Although the baggy bit in the leather trim on the steering wheel isn't cricket lol


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

jameswrx said:


> Aren't you rather contradicting yourself there though.


Which part?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 



jameswrx said:


> To the R34 owner, car looks superb. Although the baggy bit in the leather trim on the steering wheel isn't cricket lol


Okay, you have confused me! :chuckle:

An IG picture from earlier today..










Many thanks to Miguel for sorting out the smoked Nismo side repeaters for me. It would seem there are two types of side repeaters. But yes, they are fitted now and look so much better.

And in the above picture is my Accord; my daily. A good car!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your IG handle?


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

nismo4342 said:


> NICE PIC


Which one buddy?! :chuckle:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice catching up Kadir.

Perhaps some Z Tune Wings, will go nicely with the R Tune bonnet 

Az


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice to see you're still taking care of the car, seems like yesterday you started upgrading. Mine has been in Fiji five years now and has an owner almost as fastidious as you


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

NickM said:


> Nice to see you're still taking care of the car, seems like yesterday you started upgrading. Mine has been in Fiji five years now and has an owner almost as fastidious as you


Nick!! Long time.. I am glad to hear your beautiful former R34 is in great hands. It deserved that much. Fantastic car. :wavey:


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

very nice pal!


----------

